# Phantom of the Opera - Think of me



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I hope you like my "Think of Me" from "the Phantom of the Opera". 
At the end of the video, I posted my Funny Bloopers and Behind the Scenes vlog.  I hope you have fun watching it. 
I have been invited to be in a concert in Switzerland in Dec. This is my first intentional concert. I just found out that some of my YT friends from Germany are coming to the concert.  
Thanks for watching.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Elena - You have a lot of talent for a young lady! Keep honing those skills to perfection. You're headed for great things someday if you stay committed. You show a lot of potential and I'll be looking to see what you can do when your voice is fully matured. In the meantime stick with the training you need to make it to the top.

Kevin


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Ah I wish I could come too...

You can rely on Talk Classical as the best classic forums on the Internet. After YT it is the best informal place to gather fans, information etc on this subject.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Popular musical theater and operetta are often the first rung in the ladder for aspiring young classical singers.

I look forward to when you do / are hired to sing classical music.

Break a leg.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Kevin Pearson said:


> Elena - You have a lot of talent for a young lady! Keep honing those skills to perfection. You're headed for great things someday if you stay committed. You show a lot of potential and I'll be looking to see what you can do when your voice is fully matured. In the meantime stick with the training you need to make it to the top.
> 
> Kevin


Thank you so much, Kevin. I do practice my singing assignments everyday.

~Elena~


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Arsakes said:


> Ah I wish I could come too...
> 
> You can rely on Talk Classical as the best classic forums on the Internet. After YT it is the best informal place to gather fans, information etc on this subject.


It would be fun if you could come! 
I like to browse around here to learn about the details of the assignments I get.
~Elena~


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

PetrB said:


> Popular musical theater and operetta are often the first rung in the ladder for aspiring young classical singers.
> 
> I look forward to when you do / are hired to sing classical music.
> 
> Break a leg.


This concert is going to be a lot of fun. I get to do a lot of classical style vocalizing. One step at a time. 
~Elena~


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Here is the information of my Switzerland concert I have talked about.
I am so excited that Some of my YT friends from France might come to meet me. 
Thank you!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Well done! You have a beautiful voice - good luck with it!


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Kieran said:


> Well done! You have a beautiful voice - good luck with it!


Thank you very much, Kieran! 
~Elena~


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

I did a little creative way to sing the song "Misty Mountain" from "the Hobbit". 
Mostly I really had fun filming this video. No dragons were harmed. LOL 
I hope you like it.  Thank you!


----------

